# My new huntin' toy!!



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

So I have been wanting for years now to deer hunt with a hand gun. After tons of research and advice from this forum, I went and dropped the dime today on a new piece. I got a Ruger Super Redhawk .44Mag with the 9 1/2" barrel. I had to order it from Vances and they said Ruger is a little backed up so it could take a few weeks for it to come in. I can't wait!! This gun is sweet!!

If anyone owns this gun or has owned this gun, what ammo are you getting the best groups with? Also I was thinking of scoping it. What scopes do you like? I was looking at the Leupold 2x which I think would look nice mounted on there and the glass is crystal clear.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

My buddy Jamie has one with the 6.5" barrel and a Leupold 2x. Very nice gun, after a set of Hogue grips were added. I shot a doe with it a couple years ago. Shooting Hornandy HP 240 grains.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Been with mine for about 10 -12 years now, a excellent deer gun. Haven't deer hunted since 04 but put the hurt on 3 that season. One of the guns I'll die with and pass on. Back when I bought it I tried both the 2x and 4x scopes on it like I use in the mid 80's on my smith N frames, ended up putting a Tasco PDP3 red dot on it. I roll my own and tried everything from 180's to 300's out of my gun, ended up with Hornady's 200gr XTP over a shout charge of H110 as my standard hunting load. The 200's hit deer like a bolt from "Zeus", flat to 75 yards free hand, and with a rest and a little hold over I'd shoot at 125 yards. Another favorite I love out of my gun is shooting 240 SWC's over a small charge of Unigue, I call it a no recoil target load. Shoot it, shoot it, it's the tank of the 44's and will give you a life time of service. If you ever in NW Ohio, give a yell and we'll go to my club with the hawks.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. MrSlippery, exactly what I was looking for. Advice from an owner with experience. I definately plan on putting many rounds through it. I'll be shooting factory loads through it for now untill I buy some equipment and get a little training on hand loading. A buddy at work loads all his own and says he'll show me the ropes. I'm overly excited, I cant wait to get this little cannon to the range!! Only downside is I have also always wanted an 1187. I bought a premier last year and after one season with it I feel like it may be retired from deer hunting after I start shooting the Hawk!! Do you know of any websites where I can look through some accessories? Grips, sights, holsters, etc. Thanks again for the reply and the invite!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I know a guy who had a 7 1/2" Redhawk, he handloaded mostly Sierra or Nosler 240gr in it, your choice of scopes is hard to argue with, I have a 4X Leupold on my model 29 and a 4X Burris on my 586, I would definately order your scope online though you can save some big bucks that way.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I have been looking around and that's a pricey little scope. I would want the silver finish, I think it would look nice mounted on there. I found a few used ones on ebay for a great price but I'm not too knowledgeable on optics so I'm a little cautious of buying used stuff.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bassblaster, not sure if you are interested in used stuff but Fin, Feather, Fur in ashland had a used super in 44 with a 2x leupold already mounted. I looked at it thursday and it looked clean. i belive the price was $475. If you are interested give em a call to see if they still have it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would look at Midway, Midsouth, or Natchezz for the extras(there are probably other places as well that are slipping my mind right now) but I would definately order your extras online, anything you dont need a FFL for you can save big by mail order, there is also other classified sections on the net where if you advertise that you are looking to buy something you will be surprised about all the guys who will come out of the woodwork.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. MrSlippery, exactly what I was looking for. Advice from an owner with experience. I definately plan on putting many rounds through it. I'll be shooting factory loads through it for now untill I buy some equipment and get a little training on hand loading. A buddy at work loads all his own and says he'll show me the ropes. I'm overly excited, I cant wait to get this little cannon to the range!! Only downside is I have also always wanted an 1187. I bought a premier last year and after one season with it I feel like it may be retired from deer hunting after I start shooting the Hawk!! Do you know of any websites where I can look through some accessories? Grips, sights, holsters, etc. Thanks again for the reply and the invite!!


I've found the stock grips to be excellent, I picked a shoulder holster years ago, Unlce Mikes banolier I think. Its a vertical rig, but damm near the length of my torso, I'm not the tallest in a crowd. I've shot scoped handguns off/on for over the past 30 years, the red dots are all I use any more. I remember having trouble picking up deer on the flat out run with the 2x and 4x scopes. The second deer I killed with my SRH was on the run, was able to pick it up since having both eyes open, put some lead on it and actually dropped it. Might have been luck, I laugh when I walked to it, surprised myself. I remember trying a aftermarket base mount on mine as well, couldn't keep it in position with the loads I hunt with. The factory rings do a fine job. I'm no expert with these guns just sharing some info I when through with mine. I'm off this week I think I'll get it out and blast a few.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

ODNR3723 said:


> Bassblaster, not sure if you are interested in used stuff but Fin, Feather, Fur in ashland had a used super in 44 with a 2x leupold already mounted. I looked at it thursday and it looked clean. i belive the price was $475. If you are interested give em a call to see if they still have it.


Wow that sounds like an excellent deal. At that price I'm assuming it's the 7 1/2" barrel. Even so thats really cheap considering that scope alone is $350 and the gun is nearly $800. Mine is all ready paid for and ordered and I specifically wanted the 9 1/2" barrel. Thanks for the heads up though. Whoever picks that up is getting a sweet deal!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

It's here, it's here!! Just went up to Vances and picked her up. I'm so excited. Think I might go out Saturday and blast a few. Thanks for all the tips and info guys. I think I'm gonna put some Pachmeyer grips and a red dot on her. Can't wait for gun season!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

ODNR3723 said:


> Bassblaster, not sure if you are interested in used stuff but Fin, Feather, Fur in ashland had a used super in 44 with a 2x leupold already mounted. I looked at it thursday and it looked clean. i belive the price was $475. If you are interested give em a call to see if they still have it.


That's one heck of a deal!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your new toy, if you dont handload I seen a couple boxes of WWB 44 mag at the Hilliard Rome Wally Worl.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I was hoping to find some cheap ammo to play around with. Vances wanted $23 for 20 rounds of the cheap stuff. I was surprised. I used to have a Smith .44 and I think I used to pay like $15 for 50 rounds back then. Times are changin' I guess!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks for the tip. I was hoping to find some cheap ammo to play around with. Vances wanted $23 for 20 rounds of the cheap stuff. I was surprised. I used to have a Smith .44 and I think I used to pay like $15 for 50 rounds back then. Times are changin' I guess!!


I think this stuff is going to be more along the lines of $25 per 50 roughly.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Just went and got both boxes. $32.96 per 50 rounds. I hope they get some more in. That will be good practice stuff and a good way to stock up on brass. I plan to get a reloader at some point. I called every Wally World in town and everyone is sold out and dont have a clue when they will get any more in. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen a few 44 mag boxes at wally world recently!! I think 34.95 for 50 240gr. hp....they seem to be getting more ammo lately than in the past, just be persistant in your search.....my deer pistol is a raging bull taurus in 480 ruger that shoots unbelivably good at 50 and 100yrds...just heavy as heck
you've got a fine gun!!! and will serve you many years of service ...congrats!!...
I think the Hornady ammo would be good


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> Just went and got both boxes. $32.96 per 50 rounds. I hope they get some more in. That will be good practice stuff and a good way to stock up on brass. I plan to get a reloader at some point. I called every Wally World in town and everyone is sold out and dont have a clue when they will get any more in. Thanks again for the heads up.


Im in there pretty regular I will let you know if they get anymore.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> I have seen a few 44 mag boxes at wally world recently!! I think 34.95 for 50 240gr. hp....they seem to be getting more ammo lately than in the past, just be persistant in your search.....my deer pistol is a raging bull taurus in 480 ruger that shoots unbelivably good at 50 and 100yrds...just heavy as heck
> you've got a fine gun!!! and will serve you many years of service ...congrats!!...
> I think the Hornady ammo would be good


I really like the look and feel of the Taurus revolvers. I read some reports of people getting hit in the face with debris when they shot. That was a few years ago. I was shooting at Deer Creek a few years ago and a guy had a Super Redhawk in .480 and he let me shoot a round. Talk about torque. Thats an awesome load!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The first pic is the first 3 shots fired with it at 50yrds, open sites...at 100 yrds center of pie plate(no pic.)I saw all I needed too!!!
the second pic is how it looks now with a Burris 3 by 9 by 32 scope.... and at 50yrds 2in.groups with not the best rest...but thats good enough for me...and haven't shot it at 100yrds yet...but I'm sure it will be all over the pie plate....I'm amazed at how well it shoots and supprised at the low recoil....I thought it was going to kick my butt!!must be the porting and weight
I traded a s&w 45 for it....and never thought of buying one before!!! real glad I made the trade....but I do miss the 45!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That's a good looking gun. I just got done installing my grips. I went with the Hogue Tamer grip instead of the Pachmayr's. It feels really good. I have not ordered my scope yet. I'm off to the range in the morning to see what this babies made of. I hope I can hit a plate at 50 yards with open sights. We'll see!!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a Taurus Raging Bull in 44mag with the 8 3/8" barrel. I use the Hornady LeverRevolution ammo and it shoots like a dream! I anxious to put a scope on it this year, just cant decide on using a red dot or not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't put a red dot on it I have one, and don't like it at all. I will be putting on a scope when I can afford it.
I have a super red hawk and kill several deer. I have been using Black Hills 300gr JHP for several years now but I am down to 12 rounds left. I will have to find a new brand after that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i agree with the tuba player steer away from the red dot.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

tubuzz2 said:


> Don't put a red dot on it I have one, and don't like it at all. I will be putting on a scope when I can afford it.
> I have a super red hawk and kill several deer. I have been using Black Hills 300gr JHP for several years now but I am down to 12 rounds left. I will have to find a new brand after that.


to each their own, I've got a dot on my 9.5" SRH and love it for it's speed. Have been with the Pro Hunter and Leupold and the dot just worked better for me. Every one has their flavor, find what works for you. I also like the lighter bullets for Whitetails, 200 gr XTP shoots flat and straight in my setup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

ezbite said:


> i agree with the tuba player steer away from the red dot.


This is coming for a seamen with ez in his name.


I am just not a fan of a red dot they can be off if your not squared up to it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 4X Leupold on my model 29 and a 4X Burris on my 586, I have to say I like the Leupold best, just a nice field of view and it comes to my eye quickly, but in the end we all have our preferences and what we like best, I have shot nothing but 240s out of mine.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I looked at a Burris 4X the other day and it was huge compared to the Leupold. The glass in the Leupold was much crisper. I'm gonna try a red dot first and see how it goes before dropping $350 on the Leupold though. I don't really care for a scope at all but I'm not near as good with open sights as I used to be.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I do OK with open sites with enough time...the crosshairs are quicker for me....that gun will not be still hunted with,way to heavy and not quick out of the holster....thats a sit with only gun....I prefer my shot gun for still hunting it is very natural and quick.....but still will try and take a deer or two with the handgun!!!
.
How did that 44 shoot for you anyway???


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

It shot well. I started at the 20 yard range just to make sure it was on the paper then went to the 50 yard range. The sights are so big they nearly block out a 12" target at 50 yards but I destroyed the target at that range. I then proceeded to the 100 yard range just to see if I could hit the target. The looks I got from the giant scoped rifle guys when I whipped out my revolver on the 100 yard range was hysterical. The sights completely blocked the target at that range so I just squeezed a few off and actually hit the target. They were not in the center of the target but they were in the target. I was actually surprised. I was shooting the cheapest ammo I could get my hands on too. Winchester White Box. I think after a scope so I can see the target and some quality rounds, this thing is gonna be awesome. Gun season can't get here quick enough. My shots are typically 50 yards or less in the holler I hunt so the deer are in trouble!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

that sounds good....looks like you have a great shooter!!...rugers are really good guns... I have a few.


----------

